# my new thread



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Been working on me a lot since I joined TAM. Realized a lot of stuff that I needed to do to improve me. 

Results:
Me: Nooner in 30 mins? 
Her: excellent.

That never would have happened prior to the last 6 months. Thanks to the folks here who posted on my original thread and to the probably hundreds of others I have learned from, too many to list.

Still a work in progress, but


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

More alpha. Key changes
1) less whiny
2) in better shape, still in progress
3) not afraid of rejection - just walk away and do my thing


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you work from home? If you do, then don't be surprised if your sex life ends up being 50% to 75% nooners.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

naiveonedave said:


> ...Realized a lot of stuff that I needed to do to improve me.
> 
> Results:
> Me: Nooner in 30 mins?
> Her: excellent.....





naiveonedave said:


> More alpha. Key changes
> 1) less whiny
> 2) in better shape, still in progress
> 3) not afraid of rejection - just walk away and do my thing


Great work. Women like MEN who take charge. If you haven't read the book by Dr. Glover (No More Mr. Nice Guy) I strongly recommend it. 

Good luck on your growth and fullfillment.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Do you work from home? If you do, then don't be surprised if your sex life ends up being 50% to 75% nooners.


No. I work 15 mins from home @the office. Occasionly, like today, I can bust out of the office for an hour or 2 and no one will care. She is a SAHM for the most part and figured I would try to, well you get the picture.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Great work. Women like MEN who take charge. If you haven't read the book by Dr. Glover (No More Mr. Nice Guy) I strongly recommend it.
> 
> Good luck on your growth and fullfillment.


NNMNG didn't do much for me. MMSLP did loads, as did the reinforcement of most of it by folks here. And reading into what the women say they want on various threads. The take charge helps, that is for sure. I was never too much of a covert contract guy, just not a take charge enough guy, relative to NMMNG.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Next time, try for a morner.

A morner's like a nooner, only sooner.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

naiveonedave said:


> NNMNG didn't do much for me. MMSLP did loads, as did the reinforcement of most of it by folks here. And reading into what the women say they want on various threads. The take charge helps, that is for sure. I was never too much of a covert contract guy, just not a take charge enough guy, relative to NMMNG.


Whatever works for you. MMSLP didn't do much for me,.

Although, I do understand that sex rank concept, but even if I won the lottery and worked out until I won a body-building competition for Seniors, I don't want to upgrade my wife for a young hottie. 

When I was in a sex starved marrige, I was willing to upgrade my W for a woman who would love me and provide me with the love and sexual affection I needed. When my wife understood that, she change the way she treated me. It also helped that I had lost weight and gotten in better shape, dressed better and that her friends had started complementing her on how good her husband looked.

So I do think that MMSLP has some relationship insights.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Whatever works for you. MMSLP didn't do much for me,.
> 
> Although, I do understand that sex rank concept, but even if I won the lottery and worked out until I won a body-building competition for Seniors,* I don't want to upgrade my wife for a young hottie.
> *
> ...


I would guess your wife would be super hurt if she knew you thought that a young hottie would be an "upgrade". 
Maybe you could ask her is she is happy settling for an old man or does she fantasise about "upgrading"?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Holland said:


> I would guess your wife would be super hurt if she knew you thought that a young hottie would be an "upgrade".
> Maybe you could ask her is she is happy settling for an old man or does she fantasise about "upgrading"?


If he'd enclosed the word "upgrade" in quotes, would your response have been different?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

upgrade schmup grade. All I really want is the best sex life possible with the current W. MMSLP really helped me figure out how to clean up my side of the street. The voices of the women on here really help me see how women think and how MMSLP actually works. The men give positive and negative examples of how this stuff worked or didn't work for them. I am sure if I was a covert contract kinda guy, then NMMNG would work, too.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Next time, try for a morner.
> 
> A morner's like a nooner, only sooner.



Could go for a ******......a quickie in the snow


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"upgrade schmup grade." 

I like that. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

If I see the terms "alpha" and "beta" used unironically on this forum one more time...

(Also, what is a "nooner"?)


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

nooner = a little nookie at lunch time


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

batsociety said:


> If I see the terms "alpha" and "beta" used unironically on this forum one more time...
> 
> (Also, what is a "nooner"?)


But...but...if we don't pigeonhole everyone as alpha, beta, gamma, sigma or omega (((GOOOOO OMEGAS!))))))) how are we supposed to police each others behavior and make each other feel horrible about not measuring up?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> But...but...if we don't pigeonhole everyone as alpha, beta, gamma, sigma or omega (((GOOOOO OMEGAS!))))))) how are we supposed to police each others behavior and make each other feel horrible about not measuring up?


these are useful terms, when used in context. I have a friend who is way too alpha, most women think he is a d*ck. He used to score well in the bar scene, but has never been married, now in his 40s. In this context, he is too alpha, though he has some beta things, like a good job. 

I was way too beta, but still had alpha qualities, such as playing hockey and doing my own thing every now and again.

In todays western world, imo, most men are too beta. This is why the man up is spoken a lot. But it is not universal. MMSLP concetrates on man up, but it really asks you to validate where your weaknesses lie. Some fraction are too alpha.....


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

What I see with the alpha/beta/etc terminology is that it's marketed as "do this to attract women", but in practice mostly it's used by men to bash each other with while most women ignore it completely. Sure there are behaviors that people can improve on, but this business of following The Template without deviation just seems to be a process of homogenizing men into a single mold, with men being the primary enforcers. 

Women exhibit this same behavior toward each other, but they have different terminology. Slvts, Party-girls Tiger-moms, PTA Queens, etc. Measure up to the mold, or GTFO. They pigeonhole each other by individual behaviors, whereas men pigeonhole each other by a combination of behaviors and assign it all to the same ranking system.

Some guys will "alpha up" and their wives melt for it. Other guys "alpha up" because that's what they're bashed over the head with, and the wives don't respond at all. Those men are told that they failed because they didn't alpha correctly, when in reality maybe the just needed to quit picking their nose in public instead of taking up LaCrosse.


----------

